# 2019 Renault Trafic



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hi all,

One of company vans keep breaking down every 1000 miles or so. 
Usually fault for "poluted oil" and goes into limp mode. 
2019 Renault Trafic 1.6L 120ps.

Most recenltly now has "check injection" and again in Limp mode. 
Any ideas be most appreciated. Renault just keeps changing the oil.


----------



## BlackTipReefShark (Jun 1, 2016)

never ever buy french


----------



## Robw516 (Dec 15, 2021)

BlackTipReefShark said:


> never ever buy french


.
Haha. I am the voice of reason in my place, thats why they wont listen to me and get Ford Transits instead.


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Robw516 said:


> .
> Haha. I am the voice of reason in my place, thats why they wont listen to me and get Ford Transits instead.


Nah I’ve only had French vans & found them to be sound. Transits on the other hand… 😬


----------

